# change network module

## milstrom

hi 

i want to know how can i change my network module 

because   i take this on boot 

eth0 :unknow interface: no such device 

p.s i know wich module to load (8139too) but i don't know how

thanks

----------

## bmph8ter

Is the module for your card being loaded at boot up?  

```
lsmod
```

 should tell you if it's loaded.  If not, can you manually load the module once the machine is up?  

```
modprobe modulename
```

 should load the module.  You can bring it up with 

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

  If this works, I would suggest checking that the module is being loaded @ bootup (/etc/modules.autoload) OR compiled directly into the kernel.

----------

## vicay

Hello,

when loading with modprobe goes fine

you might want to add your modulename 

to the /etc/modules.autoload file.

Then your module is automatically loaded at every boot.

Best regards 

vicay

----------

## Guest

modprobe: can't locate module 8139too

ifconfig eth0 up ;

eth0:unknow interface : no such device 

what i will do??????????  :Embarassed:   :Sad:   :Shocked: 

----------

## bmph8ter

Be sure that the module exists (I'm betting it doesn't).  If it does, try to specify the full path to it.  If it still fails, try to recompile your kernel and build it in, instead of using a module.

----------

